

Show HN: our MVP landinggear.me for building landing pages - antonwinter

Hello HN,<p>www.LandingGear.me is designed specifically for building single page landing pages.<p>Our first MVP got a good response with a few hundred people visiting and downloading templates.<p>So we&#x27;ve taken it to the next level of development, added more features and functions and added an option to pay.<p>We&#x27;re now wanting to get a little more validation and feedback.<p>Would you mind please having a look and posting your feedback here?<p>thanks!<p>Anton Winter
======
gillis
This is great! Will definitely be using this. Any plans to integrate email
subscription functionality or at least offer a section to add in mail chimp
code?

~~~
hent700
Would love to see that mail chimp option. Also I'd like to have more images.
Why not use some images form unsplash, little visuals etc. I remember a hn
post couple of weeks ago which had a list of stock photo with a license
attached so that you could use them.

------
anilgulecha
This is cool! Would serve me well when I put out an MVP. I was thinking
launchrock, but this seems much more flexible.

~~~
antonwinter
thanks for the praise :) putting out MVP launch pages is what its great for.
The vision we have is to have it being a single page website construction set,
so not just launch pages, but for anything that lives in single page world.

------
yzzxy
Clickable

[http://www.LandingGear.me](http://www.LandingGear.me)

